# Jeep Liberty Starter



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Anyone here ever change the starter on a 03 jeep liberty (with a 6cyl). 

I think mine is bad I need to change it.

any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

wow, 03 and it needs a starter? thats quality.

anyways, never have on that vehicle but they are pretty easy. just need a long extention or a half moon wrench to get tot he top bolts...

also, get a new started from autozone or advance auto parts...they have lifetime warranty and actually honor it...


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I already bought the starter from Autozone! 

Going to give this a whirl when I get off work today.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

dont forget to disconnect the battery! also, did you check to see if the solenoid for the starter was good?


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> dont forget to disconnect the battery! also, did you check to see if the solenoid for the starter was good?


I am 90% sure that the solenoid is whats bad, but its built into the starter and you still need to change the whole thing.


----------

